

Gears for Safari – Google releases a beta of Gears for Safari - nickb
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/08/gears-for-safari.html

======
hbien
Nice! I hope they get one out for Mobile Safari too - GMail and Google Reader
would be great on my ipod touch without wifi.

~~~
tlrobinson
I think Apple would have to cooperate with Google in order to get Gears
working with MobileSafari... user apps interaction with other apps is pretty
limited. But if they do, that would be awesome.

------
mattmaroon
First they should probably work on getting gears to work on any browser.
That's the least reliable product Google has ever shipped.

